

The Solution to Obamacare and the Inefficient US Healthcare System - JustinFulcher
http://www.medpats.com/

======
JustinFulcher
The United States healthcare system is broken and in need of repair. Medical
Tourism is a global trend that is on the rise and increasing at more than a
15% rate (according to PatientsBeyondBorders). This globalization of
healthcare will help solve the current detrimental situation in the United
States.

